
Calibrating your fear of big bad optimizing compilers - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/799218/54a30b2467e46e16/
======
dependenttypes
I presume that the title is a reference to DJB's talk "The death of optimizing
compilers".

[http://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.04.16/audio.ogg](http://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.04.16/audio.ogg)

[https://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.04.16/slides-
djb-20150416-a4.pdf](https://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.04.16/slides-
djb-20150416-a4.pdf)

~~~
comex
It’s a reference to a previous LWN article, “Who's afraid of a big bad
optimizing compiler?”:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/793253/](https://lwn.net/Articles/793253/)

